

At Goldman Sachs event, Travis Kalanick compared his company’s woes to Ferguson - justinv
http://pando.com/2014/11/20/on-stage-at-goldman-sachs-event-travis-kalanick-compared-his-companys-woes-to-ferguson/

======
justinv
I do not envy Uber's PR team this week. (Or most weeks, to be honest)

~~~
justinv
Also, remember that this is from Pando, so there are two sides to a story of
course.

